# Future Audi TT Mk3 engines.



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

I think Audi have lost it for a while now on the engine department.
The Next Gen Audi TT Mk3 need to make a big leap engine wise.

The new VW 3 cylinder 60, 75 and most likely 110 hp turbo are to small IMHO.
But Audi could develop there own 3 Cylinder engine based on the 5 cylinder TT RS engine, cut it down by 2 cylinders and you have almost a 1.5 litre 3 cylinder TFSI engine with around 200 hp.

The 1.4 TwinCharger engine days are numbered. 
Because there are better turbo's that can do the same job better as the supercharger and turbo Charger together can do according to VAG.

So what is the future, engine wise. ???


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm attending an conference on future engines ahead of the Paris Auto Show. I'll let you know if I can confirm anything after that.


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> I'm attending an conference on future engines ahead of the Paris Auto Show. I'll let you know if I can confirm anything after that.


Looking forward to it.


----------

